
G2Plot: The NEW Charting library of responsive, interactive, configurative API - yyyyouko
https://medium.com/antv/growing-strong-charting-library-g2plot-1-0-821877afde0d
======
listenallyall
The entire suite -- G6, F2, etc -- is very well done. This appears to be a
great addition, looking forward to using it soon. Thanks!

------
yyyyouko
いいね〜

